
Ask HN: What paywalled content do you pay for? - octosphere
I&#x27;ve been an avid reader of non-paywalled (free) content for a while now, but want to try paying to access content. I know the old maxim: <i>&quot;If you&#x27;re not the customer, then you&#x27;re the product&quot;</i>. But it doesn&#x27;t settle well with me. I would rather pay than be a datapoint. Any first-starters or recommendations, before I make a mistake and end up choosing the wrong sources to get my paid-for news&#x2F;articles? What are the obvious choices?
======
wilsonnb3
Washington Post, New York Times, Economist, Wall Street Journal, Netflix. All
worth it in my opinion.

------
PhantomGremlin
I think it depends on your interests. For example, Wall Street Journal
articles seem quite popular on HN.

I used to pay for WSJ online. But I stopped many years ago. The WSJ, like most
other publications, offers discounted or promotional subscriptions to various
subgroups. At the same time they invariably increase prices for existing
subscribers.

I hate price discrimination. I refuse to be the sucker paying hundreds of
dollars a year while they offer cut rate subscriptions to everyone else. I
hate it enough that I now don't pay them a nickel.

Consequently, when WSJ articles are posted here, I enjoy "free" access via the
inevitable archive.is link that usually appears in the comments.

------
WAthrowaway
Pornography and Lapham's Quarterly

------
LinuxBender
I pay for LWN. [1]

[1] - [https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

------
antoineMoPa
I pay for a physical newspaper on saturday. I have access to the web version
for the rest of the week, but I don't read it at all. It's slightly related,
but I think that there is something deeply unaesthetic with reading news on a
tablet.

------
bediger4000
I paid $8/month for a Washington Post digital subscription, but I screwed up
and got cut off. I probably need to get back on, as I regularly want to read 3
or 4 of their articles a day.

------
Rjevski
My problem with paying for paywalled content is that paying or not, they still
ask you to agree to nonsensical privacy policies that allow them to stalk you
by every means possible.

For example, see the Washington Post: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/gdpr-
consent/?destination=%2f...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/gdpr-
consent/?destination=%2f%3f)

> Premium EU Ad-Free Subscription > No on-site advertising or third-party ad
> tracking

And yet on the actual signup page you still get the following:

> By subscribing, you agree to the use by us and our third-party partners of
> technologies such as cookies to personalize content and perform analytics

Until this changes, my middle finger and ad blocker are the only things these
idiots will get.

------
pacuna
Technology Review from MIT so I can read it on my Kindle

------
jmousseau
Stratechery daily updates.

------
amorphous
In the order of usefulness:

\- Safaribooks

\- Economist

\- Technology Review

\- Netflix

\- Amazon Prime

On and off I pay for cloud.guru, pluralsight or udemy

------
rayvy
ProtonMail, NTFLX, VSCO, Photoshop

------
orcs
Netflix, Amazon prime.

------
kapilkaisare
The Economist

The Diplomat

------
IpV8
None

------
strychn9ne
economist

------
zzo38computer
I do not read paywalled content.

